# Fishing?



## scott2380 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi,
This may sound a daft question, so forgive me if it is. Due to move to Auckland, hopefully mid April, to start my new job as a roofer. Anyway, as well as golf, fishing is a pass time of mine. What I was wondering is, are there any restrictions to fishing, such as licensing etc like in the U.K.? 
Would like to go harbour fishing most weekend mornings, but was unsure if there are only certain areas / timings etc?

Once again, sorry if this is a silly question, but being a Brit, you get used to being taxed and restricted on almost everything, which had made me cautious. 

Thanks.


----------



## Patrick. (Jan 30, 2015)

i wouldn't mind knowing this too... im going in march and bringing my fishing gear. Would like to know the rules also.


----------



## scott2380 (Feb 24, 2015)

> ​





Patrick. said:


> i wouldn't mind knowing this too... im going in march and bringing my fishing gear. Would like to know the rules also.


What area are you going to, Patrick? My employer is paying my accommodation in the CBD (beggars / choosers etc) until I find somewhere myself, once I have my bearings. But, I'll remain around Albany area.


----------



## Patrick. (Jan 30, 2015)

i am hoping to be in the North Shore area as well. Not sure exactly yet. Just hopefully somewhere nice with a decent school for my boys. Ill be working from Henderson and Rosdale.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey fella's,
You only need a license for freshwater fishing as this permits you to fish for "sports" fish like salmon, trout etc.
There's also a back country license that allows a person to fish designated back country fisheries and rivers that the standard license doesn't cover.
Sea fishing - its a free for all.....and you'll notice many people just throwing their lines in from anywhere and everywhere.
Just be aware there are local restrictions in place as to the amount and size of certain fish / shell fish you can take from the sea etc. Signs are usually posted all over to ensure you know and abide by the law.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

scott2380 said:


> Hi,
> This may sound a daft question, so forgive me if it is. Due to move to Auckland, hopefully mid April, to start my new job as a roofer. Anyway, as well as golf, fishing is a pass time of mine. What I was wondering is, are there any restrictions to fishing, such as licensing etc like in the U.K.?
> Would like to go harbour fishing most weekend mornings, but was unsure if there are only certain areas / timings etc?
> 
> ...


Are you coming to be a roofer or a waterproofer ?
Have a mate in Auckland with his own waterproofing businesses and he's recently started a scaffolding business - he was a roofer with his own business in the UK but couldn't make it pay here as the industries are so vastly different - i.e. with materials used etc. Lots of tin roofs and fibrous roof tiles here instead of proper slate tiles and lead flashing etc 
Join GrabOne when you get here as it's one of the discount sites with daily deals. Regular sea fishing trips and rounds of golf on offer, however if you decide to be a golf member it's way cheaper here to play and be a member - maybe by half.


----------



## Patrick. (Jan 30, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> Hey fella's,
> You only need a license for freshwater fishing as this permits you to fish for "sports" fish like salmon, trout etc.
> There's also a back country license that allows a person to fish designated back country fisheries and rivers that the standard license doesn't cover.
> Sea fishing - its a free for all.....and you'll notice many people just throwing their lines in from anywhere and everywhere.
> Just be aware there are local restrictions in place as to the amount and size of certain fish / shell fish you can take from the sea etc. Signs are usually posted all over to ensure you know and abide by the law.


So basically a license. That is good news. Mightnt get a lot of fishing in due to work but will get some opportunities. Sea fishing is going to be a must try for me but ill end up hiring the equipment.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

As EscapedtoNZ said, fishing in the harbour is a free-for-all. Just make sure the size of anything you catch is at least the minimum for that species. If they are not, throw them back into the sea. Otherwise you could be pulled up by a fisheries officer and fined.

Here are the fishing rules :

MPI - Fisheries | Student & Teacher Resources (Starfish) | Kids Zone | Factsheets | Fishing Rules


----------



## JoinerAndy91 (Feb 24, 2015)

Glad I stumbled across this thread. Heading to Christchurch in June and 100% will be taking the fishing gear. 😃


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Here are the specific rules relating to specific regions of the country.

Fishing rules | MPI - Ministry for Primary Industries. A New Zealand Government Department.


----------



## Patrick. (Jan 30, 2015)

thanks inhamilton. Had a quick read over some of the rules and will be saving that link. Very usual to know the closed and restricted areas.


----------



## scott2380 (Feb 24, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> Are you coming to be a roofer or a waterproofer ?
> Have a mate in Auckland with his own waterproofing businesses and he's recently started a scaffolding business - he was a roofer with his own business in the UK but couldn't make it pay here as the industries are so vastly different - i.e. with materials used etc. Lots of tin roofs and fibrous roof tiles here instead of proper slate tiles and lead flashing etc
> Join GrabOne when you get here as it's one of the discount sites with daily deals. Regular sea fishing trips and rounds of golf on offer, however if you decide to be a golf member it's way cheaper here to play and be a member - maybe by half.


Thanks for reply, I'm coming as a mastic asphalt spreader, so waterproofer really. They have no facilities to train asphalters in NZ, so have to recruit from UK (which is good news to me). Great info on fishing too, cheers.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

scott2380 said:


> Thanks for reply, I'm coming as a mastic asphalt spreader, so waterproofer really. They have no facilities to train asphalters in NZ, so have to recruit from UK (which is good news to me). Great info on fishing too, cheers.


No worries. If you have any difficulties or need advice about work lemme know cos my mate's been in the waterproofing business years and he's got a boat, does fishing & lives out at Gulf Harbour.


----------



## scott2380 (Feb 24, 2015)

That's great. Thanks, I will.


----------

